# Dr. Harry's chrimbo cure all!!



## Harry Cobean (Dec 27, 2013)

roll up!roll up!noticed a few members suffering from aches,pains & upset tums etc,recently,so here's dr harry's chrimbo cure all,guaranteed to work or your money back,ladies & gents!!
i absolutely avoid pills,potions & tablets like the plague,always preferring to find a natural,herbal remedy first.ginger,lemongrass & honey.that's it!!ginger,lemongrass & honey all have many benefits including anti inflammatory,soothing & antibacterial properties in addition to being a great source of vitamins/minerals.not to mention a bloody delicious combination too!!sooooo,if you have an upset tum,headache,aches & pains or are just "down in the dumps" this is for you & dead simps too!
i make mine in my cafetiere,first thing in the morning & just pour off/drink cups throughout the day,either hot,reheated in the micro or cold...everyday,whether i feel unwell(which i very rarely do)or not...just 'cos it tastes so good!!
6 or 7 thin slices of fresh ginger,one lemongrass stem bashed with your meat tenderiser hammer & as much/little honey as you like.i use orange blossom 'cos it tastes nice & has additional vit c in it.pop it all in your teapot or whatever,pour on boiling water,stir & leave to infuse for 5-10 mins,drink,enjoy,feel better!! that's it,simps!!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2013)

Do you drink that "as is" or is this like a concentrate?
It doesn't seem like you have a lot there for being able to drink it all day. Unless it's just a swallow or two here and there.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 27, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Do you drink that "as is" or is this like a concentrate?
> It doesn't seem like you have a lot there for being able to drink it all day. Unless it's just a swallow or two here and there.


nope,just drink it as is,pac.i'd already drunk most of the contents when i took the pic.i just raised the plunger to show the ingredients & i only made up about 75% of capacity.my cafetiere holds 4 mugs/8 coffee cups of liquid,so it lasts most of the day.i sometimes make up a second batch in the evening too,it really is deeeeelish as well as being good for you!!should say that if i'm making up the maximum amount,i would probably use 2 lemongrass stalks,10 slices of ginger & adjust the honey content accordingly.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 27, 2013)

Needs booze.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks, Harry. Part of my problem is a very sore throat. This sounds like just the ticket 

Although yesterday, I had a mug of hot chocolate with a splash of Godiva chocolate liqueur in it, which also hit the spot 

Mac, a splash of rum would make this very similar to a hot toddy - it just swaps lemongrass for lemon juice.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 27, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> nope,just drink it as is,pac.*i'd already drunk most of the contents when i took the pic.*i just raised the plunger to show the ingredients & i only made up about 75% of capacity.my cafetiere holds 4 mugs/8 coffee cups of liquid,so it lasts most of the day.i sometimes make up a second batch in the evening too,it really is deeeeelish as well as being good for you!!should say that if i'm making up the maximum amount,i would probably use 2 lemongrass stalks,10 slices of ginger & adjust the honey content accordingly.


 
Thanks. That answers my question


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 27, 2013)

Macgyver1968 said:


> Needs booze.


EVERYTHING needs booze,mate!!finished me wild turkey 81 but,luckily,one of me ladies bought me a bottle of buffalo trace bourbon for xmas.oh boyshe can definitely stay on the list!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Harry. Part of my problem is a very sore throat. This sounds like just the ticket
> 
> Although yesterday, I had a mug of hot chocolate with a splash of Godiva chocolate liqueur in it, which also hit the spot
> 
> Mac, a splash of rum would make this very similar to a hot toddy - it just swaps lemongrass for lemon juice.


guaranteed matey!!crammed with vit c & antibacterial stuff.i sometimes zizz it up with one of the orange flavoured liqueurs like cointreau.the orange flavour works well with the lemongrass/ginger & it's 40% by volume/80 proof,so it "kicks ass" as you guy's would say.you can also sell it to yourself on the basis that,being an orange flavoured liqueur,it's additional vit c...that's right,'innit?!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2013)

I just happen to have a bottle of Cointreau in the cabinet, for my  Cosmos, Harry! Definitely need extra Vitamin C, too!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 27, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I just happen to have a bottle of Cointreau in the cabinet, for my  Cosmos, Harry! Definitely need extra Vitamin C, too!


......then zizz away gg,it's good for ya,doctors orders!!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks Harry. My lemongrass has gone mouldy. Well, the stems are dry and not mouldy. Should I use the stems or substitute lemon?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Thanks Harry. My lemongrass has gone mouldy. Well, the stems are dry and not mouldy. Should I use the stems or substitute lemon?


can't really go mouldy,'cos of all the antibacterial properties that it has.i'd just peel off the dry outer leaves then crack on,tax.lemon,like lemongrass,is good for vit c,but it doesn't have the same anti bac,anti inflammatory or digestive benefits that lemongrass has.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> can't really go mouldy,'cos of all the antibacterial properties that it has.i'd just peel off the dry outer leaves then crack on,tax.lemon,like lemongrass,is good for vit c,but it doesn't have the same anti bac,anti inflammatory or digestive benefits that lemongrass has.


I guess my lemongrass has been in the fridge a looonnngg time. It was mouldy all the way in to the centre. 

I'll make do with lemon until we feel well enough to drive to an Asian store. This time it's going in the freezer.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 27, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I guess my lemongrass has been in the fridge a looonnngg time. It was mouldy all the way in to the centre.
> 
> I'll make do with lemon until we feel well enough to drive to an Asian store. This time it's going in the freezer.


sheesh tax,it musta been in there for yonks.was the label in hieroglyphics,or what?!!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2013)

Harry Cobean said:


> sheesh tax,it musta been in there for yonks.was the label in hieroglyphics,or what?!!


 no label. It might predate writing.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Dec 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> no label. It might predate writing.


sheesh,that is old.deserves a decent burial & headstone..."the unknown lemongrass,felled in taxlady's fridge rip"!!


----------

